# Looking For Jeep Shop Recommendatioms



## ACC (Apr 27, 2013)

The frame on my son's TJ is rusting out and needs repair. Can anyone recommend a jeep shop that does this type of work?


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

AAE customs. Look them up!!!!


----------



## ACC (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## mhooper (Dec 10, 2012)

Jeep Slop Shop in Kemah. They are on google maps if you want to see location.


----------

